# Problem mit XFree86 und Geforce2MX

## Bischi

Ich habe meine Noname Geforce2MX TV-Out mit einer Hercules 3D Prophet Geforce 2MX Twinview getauscht. Mit der Noname MX und den NVIDIA-Treibern lief mein Gentoo Linux und XFree86 einwandfrei. 

Seitdem ich die Hercules-Karte im Computer eingebaut habe, funktioniert der NVIDIA-Treiber nicht mehr, der generische "NV"-Treiber von XFree86 funktioniert allerdings gut. Das Problem macht sich dadurch bemerkbar, daß wenn ich den NVIDIA-Treiber verwende, das Monitorbild nach Eingabe von startx schwarz wird und Linux irgendwie komplett abgestürzt scheint, zumindest reagiert die Tastatur nicht mehr. Sobald ich den generischen Treiber verwende, funktioniert die Herculeskarte einwandfrei. Erst habe ich gedacht die Karte wäre defekt, allerdings funktioniert sie unter Win2000 und XP einwandfrei, sowohl mit als auch ohne Twinview.

Ich habe schon alles neu kompiliert und verschiedene Treiberversionen verwendet, aber nichts half bis jetzt jetzt. Wenn ich wieder die alte Karte einbaue, funktioniert der Treiber wieder, allerdings hat die Noname MX kein so schönes Fernsehbild. Hat jemand eine Lösung ?

Hardware: Duron 1200, Asus A7V (KT133), 256 MB SDRAM, Hercules Geforce2MX Twinview; Gentoo-Linux 1.2 mit Gentoo-Kernel 2.4.19

----------

## darge0flex

Hi, nur so ne Idee, aber versuch doch mal ein VGA-Bios-Update!

cu

----------

## Netjet

Hi,

probier mal in Deiner XF86Config in der Section "Device" folgende Option:

Option  "NvAGP" "0"  # damit deaktivierst Du AGP

sollte dies funktionieren, kannst Du noch "1" "2" oder "3" probieren, diese Einstellungen aktivieren verschiedene AGP Treiber

Viele Grüße

Netjet

----------

